# Exo terra thermometer not working



## Smurfinator (Aug 13, 2009)

I pressed the blue button (the only button) on my digi exo terra thermometer, now i cant get it back on. The instructions are long gone and i have no clue, i've tried pressing holding in the button, etc.. but not working.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Smurfinator (Aug 13, 2009)

I really need help with this guys, i cant get it to switch on and its been off now for about 4 hours. Does anybody know how to switch these things on. Its been working for 6months straight, i've never touched it until now, i kind of pressed the buton by mistake :bash:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Try changing the battery.


----------



## Smurfinator (Aug 13, 2009)

The battery has up to 4 years use guaranteed, so i dont think it is the battery, besides i dont have another battery handy. They should just have a simple on/off button or reset button.:devil:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Smurfinator said:


> The battery has up to 4 years use guaranteed, so i dont think it is the battery, besides i dont have another battery handy. They should just have a simple on/off button or reset button.:devil:


I'd still try the battery.


----------



## Smurfinator (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok i've just this minute got it worknig, i took the battery out give the inside a little blow, left the battery out for about 15-20 mins, held the button in for about 5 seconds and viola!

What a perplexing little object :whip:


----------

